# Uploading Pictures.



## camelneck (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know whats going on but everytime I click on the upload pictures button it directs me to a blank page that will not load. I dont know if its a dead link or what but it is rather annoying. Help?


----------



## potroast (Aug 8, 2011)

When you are writing a post, farther down the screen is Manage Attachments. There you can upload from your Gallery or your computer. Some members are having difficulty with the procedure, and we are working on fixing it.


----------



## burrr (Aug 11, 2011)

testing


----------



## Distiller (Aug 18, 2011)

Test


----------



## Distiller (Aug 18, 2011)

Test again...sorry


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2011)

I am also having troubles with pictures - I can attach them (thumbs), but cannot seem to just add a picture into my posts.
I'm running the latest Firefox & just don't get it.
Help please !


----------



## burrr (Aug 30, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am also having troubles with pictures - I can attach them (thumbs), but cannot seem to just add a picture into my posts.
> I'm running the latest Firefox & just don't get it.
> Help please !


Upload your pics to rollitup. While looking at the image you loaded, copy the link they provide you with at the bottom right of the page. It's the one that starts and ends with IMG. Paste that directly into your thread.


----------



## BigFatFatty (Sep 7, 2011)

What about posting pics from a smart phone I.e. iPhone...?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2011)

burrr said:


> Upload your pics to rollitup. While looking at the image you loaded, copy the link they provide you with at the bottom right of the page. It's the one that starts and ends with IMG. Paste that directly into your thread.


It does not show the image - all I see is the small photo icon in the attachment section after uploading.
I'm running Firefox 5 & just can't seem to figure out how its done.


----------



## cranker (Sep 7, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am also having troubles with pictures - I can attach them (thumbs), but cannot seem to just add a picture into my posts.
> I'm running the latest Firefox & just don't get it.
> Help please !


GOOGLE chrome seems to be running everything, I had trouble on FF and IE


----------



## cranker (Sep 7, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It does not show the image - all I see is the small photo icon in the attachment section after uploading.
> I'm running Firefox 5 & just can't seem to figure out how its done.


Oh, just saw this. You might have popups blocked.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm having problems with the manage attachments options. I select the pictures to upload and hit upload, I wait while my photos upload and when it's finished they don't show up. Just a fyi.


----------



## rollinstoners (Sep 8, 2011)

i am attempting to upload images using the manage attachements and its just spinning and spinning and spinning no uploading happening =(


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2011)

rollinstoners said:


> i am attempting to upload images using the manage attachements and its just spinning and spinning and spinning no uploading happening =(


Your pictures may exceed the max size then - try an image resizer.


----------

